# Soaking Almonds in Amaretto?



## seanmcdonald_us (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello All,

I'm planning on stuffing dates with almonds and then rolling them in confectioners sugar.  I was curious if I could soak the almonds first in Amaretto for a little zing, or would that be superfluous?  Maybe just dip the dates in amaretto instead?

Any suggestions much appreciated. 

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sean, almonds do not absorb much alcohol.  It's better to dip the dates in Amaretto instead.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree. Dip the dates.
That's a good idea. That'll make it taste great. Even though amaretto says "Almond flavoured,"  it's definently more cherry flavoured, which will give you a nice little mix there.

I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## seanmcdonald_us (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the quick response and good advice....Greece and Canada!
First time on this site and impressed.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 21, 2006)

You can always expect a quick response here. That is always someone on who will know their stuff.... or yours. :P


Off to accounting!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2006)

Soak the dates...they'll absorb more!


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2006)

In a word, YUM!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got to go with VeraBlue on this ... you would have to soak the almonds for a couple of months to get much flavor in them ... and just "dunking" the stuffed dates is more of a waste of time and good Amaretto than flavor enhancing.

Using fresh almonds and dried dates ....

Pit the dates and stuff with an almond ... pack into a clean jar ... cover with Amaretto and allow to sit on the counter (cool dark place) for about a month or two.


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2006)

I've gotta go along with Vera on this.  Much easier to soak the date in the liquor.


----------



## seanmcdonald_us (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Again!


----------

